# What's your preference for slide-lube??



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Either slide lubricant or rather whole gun lube in general.. ?? What do you like?

I "have" on the shelf remoil, but read over on the Sig forum that it's basically mineral oil and solvent and there's far better stuff out there for slide lube. Stuff like slide-glide or others.

So what do you Sig officianado's or any auto-shooters out there like?

For reference, my application would be a 9mm P226.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

When I bought my first SIG fourteen months ago, the SIG dealer told me to use Militec-1. I'm now up to nine SIGs, and I still use Militec-1 on all of them. Most of my new SIGs even came with a small bottle of Militec-1 in the box from the factory. The stuff doesn't evaporate like many lubes, and multiple applications gradually form a slick layer something like Teflon. I've read on other forums that our guys in the sandbox are asking family and friends to send them Militec-1 because it's far superior to the issued CLP in that environment.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I use this for all my slides/rails.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

sfmittels said:


> When I bought my first SIG fourteen months ago, the SIG dealer told me to use Militec-1. I'm now up to nine SIGs, and I still use Militec-1 on all of them. Most of my new SIGs even came with a small bottle of Militec-1 in the box from the factory. The stuff doesn't evaporate like many lubes, and multiple applications gradually form a slick layer something like Teflon. I've read on other forums that our guys in the sandbox are asking family and friends to send them Militec-1 because it's far superior to the issued CLP in that environment.


Thanks..
They look pretty bonafide with that product. 
Using militec-1 looks simple but makes sense...

Start with clean weapon of course
Apply M-1 sparingly but throughout even on the mag
Fire weapon
Apply more M-1 while still hot
Fire some more to lock it into the metal surfaces
Care for gun as normal with typical cleaning but reapplication

I think I might have to partake the cool-aid and give it a try. :mrgreen:


----------



## skyfire (May 6, 2008)

babs said:


> Thanks..
> They look pretty bonafide with that product.
> Using militec-1 looks simple but makes sense...
> 
> ...


you shouldnt' put lube on the magazine, they're built to run dry


----------



## Milliron (May 2, 2007)

Brian Enos' Slide Glide. 

Militec is good stuff--this is better. It's stringy, and therefore doesn't leave the rails. Since using it, my rails on my P229 haven't worn any Nitron off after c.1000 rounds. It's the shizzle.


----------



## Water-Man (Apr 28, 2008)

Mobil-1 Syn


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Milliron said:


> Brian Enos' Slide Glide.
> 
> Militec is good stuff--this is better. It's stringy, and therefore doesn't leave the rails. Since using it, my rails on my P229 haven't worn any Nitron off after c.1000 rounds. It's the shizzle.


+1 on Slide Glide.

supplemental to CLP soak and wipe

Slide Glide #3 works extremely well on my well worn P99


----------



## MikeTz (Dec 30, 2007)

There are many very good lubricants for SIGs. I have used the following successfully and can recommend them:

Wilson Ultima Lube Oil
Wilson Ultima Lube Grease (for the slides)
Gun Butter
Militec-1
Synthetic Motor Oil (Mobil-1, Castrol Syntec, etc.)
Slide Glide


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

So I'm finally going to get some range time.. prepped up the 226 last night with some M-1.. Interesting stuff... Thick slow rolling stuff like a heavy-weight motor oil... Once I fire off a couple mags to get the gun up to temp, I'll wipe down and reapply as per the instructions. What's interesting is the kit or package I ordered also included a tube of m-1 "grease" with screw on needle.. Not sure what use that would be on the gun... Maybe for the slide. ??? Same stuff as what's in the bottle?

.. I'll read up on it. Nevermind... looks like the grease isn't really something for firearm use. The oil's the trick.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Slide Glide.


----------



## redcell_43 (Jun 13, 2008)

Totally depends on your environment. Different things work better in different climates, but overall for most...CLP.


----------



## matchman (Aug 1, 2008)

+2 Mobil-1 Syn


----------



## toolboxluis (Jul 23, 2008)

i have clp its great stuff my slide stays oil longer i live in florida so the climet it kills my other gun oils so i switch and now i dont have to oil as much any more :smt023


----------



## 1911 driver (Apr 12, 2008)

*lubricant*

Totally Militec for the last 6 years on all my autoloaders.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I haven't tried them all but I found CLP stay's wetter longer on the rails than anything else I have used. Powder cake comes off easy if CLP was applied first. I use Shooters Choice for the lead and Hoppes to clean it then I go back over with CLP. I am happy with it. :mrgreen:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Just an update...

Gun has been in safe since my last post up there.. June 20th.. Since then it's had a nice conservative bead of militec-1 on the rails I applied after cleaning the day I shot it, back in June. It's still wet and ready to rock. I'd have no reservations pulling it un-oiled in it's current condition at the range and emptying a magazine. That stuff STICKS around. So far, so good. :smt023 

Now what am I going to do with the Remoil.. I guess I could use it on the pulley rollers and cables of the new weight set.

:smt033


----------



## blackpowder (Jul 15, 2008)

sig p220 sao hoppe's 9 for cleaning the barrel. clp for eveything else cleaning lubing including the rails. stays wet for a long time....


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have a 226 (9mm) and a 229 (.40 & 357 Sig) and I use this stuff called Tetra Gun Grease on my rails and slides. It looks a lot like a white lithium grease but it's a little more pricey. A little goes a long way. I got a 30 gram-1 oz tube a year ago and I still have some left. It holds up great even on guns I will clean up and put back in the safe for months. I have been known to use syn-tech Castrol though when I was low on other things. Works pretty nice and is more cost effective if you look at how much you'll get for 5-6 bucks :smt023


----------



## mumbo719 (Jul 24, 2008)

Synthetic motor oil like a Mobile 1


----------

